# Metriaclima sp. Blue Dolphin Manda



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with a Metriaclima sp. Blue Dolphin Manda in an all male Hap/Peacock mix? Beautiful fish that has been suggested to me by a good source. Sorry to repost this but need to maybe make a decision on this fish by Wednesday. Thanks


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Are you planning just to add one male? If so, I think that would be fine, although these fish like to be in larger groups. What size tank do you have - they get pretty big!


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

cichlidaholic said:


> Are you planning just to add one male? If so, I think that would be fine, although these fish like to be in larger groups. What size tank do you have - they get pretty big!


Yes he will be the only Male of his species. The tank is a 6x2x2 180. The other proposed fish for the tank are below, all male.

Sciaenochromis fryeri
Aulonocara sp. "Stuartgranti Maleri"
Aulonocara koningsi
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Undu Reef)
Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef)
Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" 
Tramitichromis Intermedius
Placidochromis Electra
Aristochromis christyi
Cyrtocara Moorii
Protomelas taeniolatus (Red Emp)-
Labidochromis caeruleus
Otopharynx lithobates
Nimbochromis polystigma
Exochochromis anagenys
Nimbochromis venustus


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

These Mbuna are oddly laid back, almost seem lazy. Male might show decent color. Worth a try... of course, results will vary.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

noki said:


> These Mbuna are oddly laid back, almost seem lazy. Male might show decent color. Worth a try... of course, results will vary.


Yeah I hope he does color up if I add one, they are pretty amazing looking. I know the whole setup has to be open to change as it progresses but I also think it may be worth a try. I just never heard of anyone having one with their hap/peacock setup.


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

I've got one in my all male tank right now.. He's about 3.5" and like others have said, very laid back. He never seems to be involved in any rough stuff or chasing. Great looking fish.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sidius said:


> I've got one in my all male tank right now.. He's about 3.5" and like others have said, very laid back. He never seems to be involved in any rough stuff or chasing. Great looking fish.


So far no problem with him coloring up?


----------



## Sidius (Mar 3, 2012)

No problems that I can tell. I've never seen what a fully colored version of this fish looks like so it's possible that he's hiding some of his colors and I just don't know it.


----------



## fishing12 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sidius said:


> No problems that I can tell. I've never seen what a fully colored version of this fish looks like so it's possible that he's hiding some of his colors and I just don't know it.


There are a couple of vids on youtube of them and they can really put on a show. I dont expect as much from my future fish as there will be no females but even if I can get half of what they are showing in the vids I'd be happy. What size tank you keeping him in?


----------

